# Baseball District Play-Off Game



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Bay Area Christian and Brazosport Christian.
BAC held on to an early 5-0 lead to win the one game play-off 7-3 Thursday, April 23, 2009.

Mike

Early Bronco offense.









The pitching was formidable









Lots of action going on around the plate









More Bronco offense


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

great Pics! so is your son playing for one of these teams?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

here are some of my boy!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great series as always Mike.....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> so is your son playing for one of these teams?


No, I was covering the game for LSCSN.COM . Currently I have two games featured on the Home page. This one Bay Area vs Brazosport and St Thomas vs Beaumont Kelley. Photos are inside.

Thanks
MIke


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My son was the 2nd pitcher for Brazosport Christian......We're very proud of him....If you've seen him you'll know why.....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> My son was the 2nd pitcher for Brazosport Christian......We're very proud of him....If you've seen him you'll know why.....


I was impressed with his skills. He's quiet an all around athlete.
The game pics are here. I got several pics of him pitching, batting, and running the bases.

Edit: Page 10 has his pitching pics and on page 16 he is batting when he hit the bullet to left field.
Mike


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Mike...At the risk of sounding like a proud Dad, he pitched 4+ innings, gave up 2 runs and went 2-4......one handed!.........my wife and I go to your sight all the time......Great work, Thanks.....Bret


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I got to see him play first base, pitch and hit. I liked everything I saw. Before the game, I asked the First Baptist coach about your son and he said "We can't get him out!" I thought that was pretty neat.

Here he is taking the throw on a pick off attempt.

Mike


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

He doesn't pitch much...My wife was extremely nervous when they went to him in a playoff game....Sounded like he did a pretty good job,I had to work and missed it....Again, thanks and great pics....we really enjoy them....

Bret


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Can someone say Jim Abbot!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Very similar....he has 2 hands, just one of'em don't work real well......never has slowed him down! He's always played one-handed....it's something to see.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

MT, are you affiliated with the LSCSN website?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I shoot the pics for LSCSN.
Mike


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My wife had ordered a few pics the other day I found out....didn't know if it would be better to go through you...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

She did it the right way. Thanks for asking.
Mike


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank You and keep up the good work!!! Off to the playoffs......

Bret


----------

